# Crisis in Johannesburg



## cfm78910 (14/2/16)

Hi Guys

I travel a lot for work and I know I should always carry back-ups but I don't, I've never had an issue with the iStick I used before or the Subox Mini I'm currently using. Until last week in Johannesburg that is. On Wednesday evening while I was working at the hotel the purple efest battery in my Subox shorted creating a cloud all of its own. I ripped it out of the device within a second or two and it was already almost too hot to touch. Scary! So there I was, in Johannesburg with no back-up of any sort. I had a load to do, one meeting after the other and no time to find out where the nearest vape shop is to go get a new battery. And I wasn't sure if my device was ruined or not.

So, after 1 year and 5 months stinky free I did what I thought I'll never do again and drove to the garage to buy a packet of smokes. Not ideal, I thought but what the hell, in three days I'll be back at home and go to Vapemob to sort things out. So the rest of Wednesday night and Thursday the whole day I was back on stinkies, each time amazed how terrible they taste, how bad they smell and how little smoke they actually produce. It was terrible and with each one my throat hurt more and the idea that I was inhaling a toxic cocktail of a lot of crap wasn't the most appealing thought I had in a while. But it kept the cravings away and it was just a few days.

On Thursday afternoon I downed tools and decided this can't carry on. I did a quick Google search which told me there is a vape shop at Melrose Arch, just down the road from our office in Rosebank. So I grabbed my keys and left.

One Samsung battery later I discovered my device was OK and Witchers Brew Blackbird has never tasted that good. Man, vaping is amazing! We are so fortunate we live in an age where there is an alternative to smoking. When I was a smoker I really enjoyed it and accepted the well known risks associated with it. Isn't it amazing that the healthier alternative is also that much better than the real thing? We're a lucky bunch, all I can say.

Cheers.

Chris

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## gertvanjoe (14/2/16)

my momma told me if it tastes bad, it's good for you. Guess she'd been lying. 

Good to here you are back from Mordor

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NewOobY (14/2/16)

ai ai ai efest batteries strike again, sorry to hear about the efest issue - happy to hear your device is working fine. 

Stinkies suck hey, they really smell so bad. A colleague of mine still smokes after me trying to get him onto vaping to no avail. Generally I smell him before I see him when he gets back from his smoke break.


----------



## mildly.inked (14/2/16)

Yeah the one drawback to Vaping is the backup issue. I had training in JHB the other week and the one day I managed to leave my little juice pouch at home... I discovered this right in the morning and was already picturing having to go buy some cigarettes again because 1 tank just would not last me until I got home - but somehow I made it! Luckily I filled my tank that morning before I left and tried to make sure that I vaped a lot less and was a lot more conscious about how much I had in the tank at any time but I managed one more decent pull before getting on the bike at the end of the day so luckily no stinkies for me. 

I now make very sure I have my juice pouch with me and generally travel with two tanks, two mods, 2 18650 batteries and a 10000Mha+ power bank so that I don't run out of anything... I REALLY don't want any reason/excuse to go out and buy another packet of smokes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH (14/2/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> my momma told me if it tastes bad, it's good for you. Guess she'd been lying.



Nope your momma is right but only for medicines 
Dave


----------



## shaunnadan (14/2/16)

So I've made a funny observation in my own life... 

I can do without the nicotine fix. I've actually gone without nic for a while by just adjusting my pg strength and substituted the throat hit. Even with nic juices I can go for days without vaping if I'm really occupied. 

But the moment my battery dies or I run out of juice I panic! I start to get edgy and wonder how much extra would it cost to get that vendor to open up this evening for me to get something. 

Weird ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jguile415 (15/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> So I've made a funny observation in my own life...
> 
> I can do without the nicotine fix. I've actually gone without nic for a while by just adjusting my pg strength and substituted the throat hit. Even with nic juices I can go for days without vaping if I'm really occupied.
> 
> ...


Hahaha!! I learnt my lesson the hard way with not having any charged batteries on hand.. I wish I could go without nic though  I thought I was ready to drop from 6mg to 3..... ummm.. I was back at the local vendor the next day to get my fix of six!


----------



## NewOobY (15/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> So I've made a funny observation in my own life...
> 
> I can do without the nicotine fix. I've actually gone without nic for a while by just adjusting my pg strength and substituted the throat hit. Even with nic juices I can go for days without vaping if I'm really occupied.
> 
> ...


nope not weird, more like human nature man. It is the primal need to have what you want. Its like that with most things in life that you use often and have an abundant supply of. Even tv can be put into the same box, if you watch tv everyday and suddenly you get told that your dish was taken out by a fallen tree - you will panic, thinking what on earth am I going to do tonight. Stupid example, yet it shows the same kind of reaction imo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (15/2/16)

bearing in mind the last time i had only 1 mod was the better part of a year ago. lol

currently i have both rolo's on my desk with my new favorite DIY juices chain vaping at 100W and 150W respectively.

i knew i was office based today so i brought along an additional 6 batteries so i don't need to stress about batteries dying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (15/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> So I've made a funny observation in my own life...
> 
> I can do without the nicotine fix. I've actually gone without nic for a while by just adjusting my pg strength and substituted the throat hit. Even with nic juices I can go for days without vaping if I'm really occupied.
> 
> ...


Not weird at all mate. Just travelled back from UK to Swaziland, total trip of 36 hours and the planning that went into the back up for the back up for the back up and the stock of liquids was worthy of James Bond. Got home with without any problems and still had two fully charged 18650 batteries and one fully charged device in reserve, my paranoia of getting caught short of a vape was ridiculous to say the least.


----------

